# CF1 - Complii Fintech Solutions



## moneymajix (4 December 2007)

I don't think there a thread for this one.

2.3c, UP 76.923%


No recent news.


----------



## marineboy (4 December 2007)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*

According to a recent announcement RSL directors were in Mali in November having talks with the government about the transfer of uranium tenements to RSL. Could be the reason for the increase today.

Marineboy


----------



## marineboy (4 December 2007)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*

Apologies everyone that should be Malawi not Mali.

I am only human and sometimes I have been known to make mistakes.

Just ask my wife she let's everyone know when I have slipped up.

Marineboy


----------



## krisbarry (4 December 2007)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*

RSL flew up 54% today.

A Uranium tenement is to hopefully be granted to RSL and its neighbour is Paladin (PDN)

Read this...

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00786828


----------



## Ruprect (5 December 2007)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*

This one does look very interesting indeed, may have flown under the radar for a while, but not for much longer if this malawi deal comes off.

From reading the info, no reason to believe that it wont. 

And you gotta like the fact that the tenement is right next door to Paladin.

I'll be watching with interest and may even take a little dip. Id expect a please explain from the asx very shortly, which may provide some more clues here.


----------



## kiwiseven (6 December 2007)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*

Any thoughts on why RSL rose so much over the past couple of days, and why the trading volume was so high (400m-odd shares yesterday and 80m-odd the day before, with only 336m or so shares issued).  I noted that Sydney Morning Herald has a short write-up; but mistook this compnay for a menswear retailer.  Is it that the market is catching on to the fact this is now a Uranium explorer?

I'm a pom (not the whinging kind), and invested quite heavily in Red Rock Resources (RRR.L) which has a sizeable stake in this company.  RRR also has interests in Iron at Mount Alfred (same sort of area as some of the U prospects for RSL) and Manganese in Oz and Zambia.  I am also in Regency Mines (RGM.L) which has a stake in RRR and in a Ni project in Papua New Guinea amongst other things.

Do you guys invest in UK listed mining stocks?


----------



## Taurisk (6 December 2007)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*



kiwiseven said:


> Any thoughts on why RSL rose so much over the past couple of days ..... Sydney Morning Herald
> ...........I'm a pom (not the whinging kind), and invested quite heavily in Red Rock Resources (RRR.L) which has a sizeable stake in this company.  RRR also has interests in Iron at Mount Alfred (same sort of area as some of the U prospects for RSL) and Manganese in Oz and Zambia.
> Do you guys invest in UK listed mining stocks?




Hi Kiwiseven - 
I bought into RSL on the hype yesterday.   The initial hype was brought on by the wrong rumor that RSL (via RRR.L) had a lease close to PDN's - who are a new U-producer with it's main asset in Namibia, but they have a deposit in Malawi.  This rumor is wrong as the lease in question is 300kms distant from PDN's.
Daytraders expected great things from today's AGM, but it simply confirmed that they were progressing and that the leases taken over from RRR.L still needed approval of various Malawi government departments, and it hasn't happened yet.  
I've just had a look at the buying and selling and the sp is moving up again - hope springs eternal in daytraders' hearts!  
Still I'll hold as it may be a good opportunity to get in on the ground floor.
Do your own research, please.

I don't hold any companies except ASX listed ones (or those that are listed on other exchanges as well), but I'm sure some ppl here buy internationally.  I would appreciate a tip about a good U.K. share forum, as my daughter lives in Britain, and I keep telling her to buy stocks.

Cheers
Taurisk


----------



## Mr Peaman (6 December 2007)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*

What do you guys think the share price will get to? This is the first share ive purchased - which was due to the thread saying it was next door to PDN. I was going to purchase MEO yesterday instead - bugger i didn't.
Payed 32 c yesterday for this one - should i accept my losses and go to MEO now after they just increaded 20%?


----------



## prawn_86 (6 December 2007)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*

Peaman, 

Welcome to ASF 

This is a forum for discussion and interpretation rather than 'advice' and unsubstantiated claims such as you might find on other forums.

I think you will find that no one will offer recommendations, and indeed they shouldnt really unless they are a financial planner.

My tip: do research and dont get sucked into the hype 

Prawn


----------



## Synergy (6 December 2007)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*



Mr Peaman said:


> What do you guys think the share price will get to? This is the first share ive purchased - which was due to the thread saying it was next door to PDN. I was going to purchase MEO yesterday instead - bugger i didn't.
> Payed 32 c yesterday for this one - should i accept my losses and go to MEO now after they just increaded 20%?





My advice would be to work out a plan and trade to that plan. Randomly chosing stocks to buy will only end in bad news. Eventually. If i held this stock at a 3.2c entry I would probably wait until the day trading activity calms down and see what it does. But thats just me.


----------



## kiwiseven (6 December 2007)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*

Taurisk, thank you for filling me in.  Yes, the tenements are some way off Paldin's.  If you go to www.rrrplc.com, you will find more detail about the tenements in Malawi.

As far as UK BB's go try these:  www.advfn.com or www.iii.co.uk or the boards of www.fool.co.uk

I personally use advfn a lot.


----------



## kiwiseven (6 December 2007)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*

Taurisk.  Take a look at the presentation published today by RSL.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20071206/pdf/316bbv2vs0s9qr.pdf

I haven't researched Paldin in detail, and it may have licenses in Namibia, but that is many thousands of miles from Malawi.  It appears as though Paladin has some reserves at Kayelekera, a bit North of the RRR license at Chintheche. (see page 22).  I don't know if these two areas are geologically similar.


----------



## Mr Peaman (7 December 2007)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*

Thanks Prawn and Synergy. I guess you cant have a loss if you dont sell Can i just get this right - they are now a uranium explorer - did they just enter into this? I ask only because this is what Etrade's description of it is: 
Retail Star Limited (RSL, formerly G Retail Limited) specialises in lifestyle and general merchandise products for men. The stores provide casual clothing, outdoor adventure goods, basic fundamentals and gifts


----------



## kiwiseven (7 December 2007)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*

Mr. Peaman.  It is customary to do your research before you buy, rather than after.  If you look at the announcements for the company the deal with rrr.l was announced on 9 May (by RRR.L) and went through on 6 August iirc.

http://www.advfn.com/p.php?pid=nmona&cb=1196981520&article=20549261&symbol=L^RRR

http://www.advfn.com/p.php?pid=nmona&cb=1196981602&article=21299608&symbol=L^RRR

http://www.advfn.com/p.php?pid=nmona&cb=1196981602&article=21773136&symbol=L^RRR

As I understand it, the formal change of focus for the company (RSL) will occur in 1Q08.  The deal gives RRR a continued stake in U, whilst making it more focused on Iron and Managanese.

Best of luck with your investment.


----------



## Taurisk (7 December 2007)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*



kiwiseven said:


> Taurisk, thank you for filling me in.  Yes, the tenements are some way off Paldin's.  If you go to www.rrrplc.com, you will find more detail about the tenements in Malawi.
> 
> As far as UK BB's go try these:  www.advfn.com or www.iii.co.uk or the boards of www.fool.co.uk
> 
> I personally use advfn a lot.




Hi Kiwiseven

Thanks for those links  "www.advfn.com" looks very useful! 
Motley Fool I have checked out before.

Have a good day

Taurisk


----------



## kiwiseven (7 December 2007)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*

Taurisk, glad to be of help.  I hope your daughter does well. advfn has a number of levels of service.  Access to many of the BB's is free if she signs up.  As she gets more experieced she may wish to subscribe to the higher level servcies like L2 which shows real time trades, the open order book and real time charts.


----------



## mick2006 (14 December 2007)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*

I have been waiting for the initial hype to die down for RSL before posting a few comments and taking a position.  What really impressed me about the company is the management line up and the exciting range of exploration targets.

firstly the company has somehow mangaged to grab the former head geologist of Olympic Dam Ian Scott, this is a massive bonus for the company who else would you want to lead the hunt for uranium than the person who used to have control of exploration of the planets largest uranium resource.

on the exploration front they have some very prospective uranium tennements in 

-Malawi (south of Paladin's upcoming Kayelekera Uranium Mine, not right next too but in same region)
-Northern Territory right in the heart of all the action (with a possible iron ore surprise that I will discuss later)
-Western Australia a couple of interesting targets.


But as highlighted above the iron ore prospectivity maybe a very nice surprise if you look at the location of their tennements they are in and around TTY's Frances Creek iron ore mine (Fe grades 63.8%), they could be the benefit of what I guess you could call the nearology effect.

Its not as if the company hasn't mentioned the possibility of iron ore (see page 11 of recent AGM presentation)

With exploration activity cranking up early in the new year, there might be some nice upside from these levels.

Although early days they are certainly not overvalued given the location of their tennenements especially in Malawi (peer comparison page 25 of AGM presentation)

There is no doubt RSL is only in the spec stage with plenty of risk/reward, but they have all the important bases covered 

*Good Management
Good Exploraton Targets
Right Commodity Exposure Uranium,Iron Ore,Gold*


will be well worth popping a few in the bottom drawer and seeing how things play out.


anybody else had a chance to look over RSL after the initial hype?


----------



## sheepdip (14 December 2007)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*

I've got similar thoughts on this one - the appointment of Ian Scott really rang a few bells for me. With the current uranium boom it seems like the guy could name his own price for any job he wanted so its interesting he's onboard a small start up operation in Malawi. Maybe he likes what he sees? Hard to imagine him jumping onto something that wasn't an extremely exciting prospect. All speculation of course.



> Ian Scott, a graduate of the WA Institute of Technology (now Curtin University
> of Technology), and a member of the Australasian Institute of Mining and
> Metallurgy and the Australian Society of Exploration Geophysicists, has spent
> his career since 1972 with the two mining majors Western Mining Corporation
> ...




Lots of good info on the projects at the Red Rock site:

http://www.rrrplc.com/english/index.htm


----------



## mick2006 (15 December 2007)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*



sheepdip said:


> I've got similar thoughts on this one - the appointment of Ian Scott really rang a few bells for me. With the current uranium boom it seems like the guy could name his own price for any job he wanted so its interesting he's onboard a small start up operation in Malawi. Maybe he likes what he sees? Hard to imagine him jumping onto something that wasn't an extremely exciting prospect. All speculation of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hi sheepdip, I'm surprised that there hasn't been a bit more discussion about RSL,its not everyday someone with the pedigree of Ian Scott pops up at a spec uranium/iron ore play.

RSL is certainly only at the spec stage at the moment which puts it in the high risk/reward catergory, but it looks like its at the start of a serious shareprice re-rating, and quite often this is the best time to dip the toes in the water before the wider market becomes aware of the whole story, certainly reminds me of RAU before the market started to sit up and take notice.


also of great benefit for RSL is the location of their Northern Territory tennements which have exciting iron ore potential. 

following hot on the heels of companies such as FDL,GNL,NSL,MDX etc RSL is another one of the spec mining sector that has stumbled across some very prospective iron ore tennements while their primary focus was another commodity.

RSL has tennements which surround the currently producing Frances Creek Iron Ore mine in the Northern Territory, owned by Territory Iron(TTY which has a market cap of $300 million plus, and FE grades up to 63.8%)

As mentioned in the recent AGM presentation they will be conducting exploration for not only uranium but iron ore as well.

So don't be surprised if shortly we hear something iron ore related out of the company that catches the market by the surprise and rewards the people already holding RSL, much like happened with FDL,GNL,NSL,MDX.

What makes RSL an extremely interesting play is the fact the current CEO is none other than Ian Scott the former Chief Geologist for Olympic Dam. Who better to be leading the search for uranium/iron ore than the person who used to be responsible for exploration at the worlds largest uranium resource.

I'm not sure if I'm the only one wondering why such a highly regarded person in the mining industry would choose an RSL appointment when he could name his price at any of the major mining companies. He obviously sees some massive upside in RSL to be swayed to give up the big money to run a spec company such as RSL.

There is certainly something on the boil at RSL with the imminent allocation of some very exciting uranium tennements in Malawi, south of Paladin's upcoming Uranium Mine.

With the expected announcement regarding the Malawi tennements and upcoming exploration in the Northern Territory, Western Australia and Malawi, RSL is certainly worth keeping an eye on. 

Given its current market cap of only $10 million it is well and truely undervalued compared to its peers (see last page of recent AGM presentation)


----------



## sandybeachs (15 December 2007)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*

will certainly be tested on Monday given the Dow's performance last night. down 178.11 points (1.32%)

it's seen it's far share of dummy bidders manipulating the share price, will they still be around if things go pear shaped early in the week.

if the markets weak early in the week we may see sub 2's again.

overall outlook seems positive.

keep an eye on Red Rock Resources (RRR) AIM listing for further developments, you never you get first hand developements with African news.


----------



## greggy (15 December 2007)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*



sheepdip said:


> I've got similar thoughts on this one - the appointment of Ian Scott really rang a few bells for me. With the current uranium boom it seems like the guy could name his own price for any job he wanted so its interesting he's onboard a small start up operation in Malawi. Maybe he likes what he sees? Hard to imagine him jumping onto something that wasn't an extremely exciting prospect. All speculation of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sheepdip,  

Judging by the sharp falls we've seen in the prices of most uranium stocks, the "current uranium boom" seems well and truly over.  
I'm taking a cautious view on the market at present and feel that RSL is too speccie for me at present.  If it was a pure iron ore play, I'd be more interested as its a hot sector, but I'm trying to stay clear of speculating in stocks which have a strong uranium focus.  However, I must concede that its management looks impressive.
DYOR


----------



## mick2006 (15 December 2007)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*



greggy said:


> Sheepdip,
> 
> Judging by the sharp falls we've seen in the prices of most uranium stocks, the "current uranium boom" seems well and truly over.
> I'm taking a cautious view on the market at present and feel that RSL is too speccie for me at present.  If it was a pure iron ore play, I'd be more interested as its a hot sector, but I'm trying to stay clear of speculating in stocks which have a strong uranium focus.  However, I must concede that its management looks impressive.
> DYOR




hey greggy I certainly agree that RSL is very much in the speccie stage at the moment, but as they have only recently changed company direction they were never caught up in the previous overheated uranium market.

I think you will find that alot of attention will be paid to the northern territory tennements that are highly prospective for iron ore/gold as well as uranium.

Thats the beauty of investing in the spec sector it always comes up with the unexpected, and I would be willing to bet it won't be long before we here about how prospective their iron ore tennements actually are, much like what happened with FDL,GNL,NSL,MDX before them.

I believe alot of attention is being paid to the awarding of the Malawi Uranium tennements as they are south of the upcoming Paladin mine, but once the dust settles investors will sit down and realise the potential the company has outside uranium.

Below is a summary of the northern territory prospective iron ore tennements.

Hayes Creek South

The area is a significantly under explored polymetallic target centred on the Hayes Creek fault and possible related splay structures forming structural corridors. In 1969 an iron rich bed was traced over 9.65 km 

-Undrilled structural corridor on Hayes Creek Fault
-Iron-carrying breccia zones exposed over several hundred metres
-Exposed cliff of massive haematite
-Rock chips up to 57.3% Fe and 37.1% Mg, with up to 15 g/t Au
-Possible uranium 


Marrakai

-In Rum Jungle Uranium Field
-Previous exploration for uranium, gold, base metals
-Iron expressions at surface and possible Frances Creek type structure

These two iron ore targets highlight the potential iron ore related upside for RSL, Hayes Creek South with a 9.65km strike with grades already discovered up to 57.3% Fe, and Marrakai a possible Frances Creek target (remember TTY is a $300 million market cap company)


Companies like RSL are certainly not for the feint hearted, but as we know with risk comes great reward, but judging by the quality management team they have put together they obviously know something the broader market doesn't.


----------



## sheepdip (15 December 2007)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*



greggy said:


> Sheepdip,
> 
> Judging by the sharp falls we've seen in the prices of most uranium stocks, the "current uranium boom" seems well and truly over.
> I'm taking a cautious view on the market at present and feel that RSL is too speccie for me at present.  If it was a pure iron ore play, I'd be more interested as its a hot sector, but I'm trying to stay clear of speculating in stocks which have a strong uranium focus.  However, I must concede that its management looks impressive.
> DYOR




Greggy, I think our time frames might be somewhat different for in my mind, the uranium boom is only in its infancy. Sure there has been a pullback in a bunch of U stocks recently but that is really a consequence of the market getting overheated as the spot price shot up near $140 mid year. On top of that there was the problems at Cigar Lake which also pumped up the U stocks a bit. Now I think we are back to realistic levels once again and doubt we will see the U price back near the $70 of January ever again.

Worldwide demand looks set to escalate dramatically and supply is not yet rising to meet it. Looking ahead to 2010 and beyond there are major shortfalls likely to be occurring with U prices well in advance of where they are now IMO. 

Agree with your thoughts on the market though - at present I'm already 70% cash and looking at cashing out more. Interestingly though, the three stocks I  am most reluctant to cash in are all U stocks (BMN, EXT and RSL).


----------



## mick2006 (16 December 2007)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*

the further I dig the more and more I like what RSL are sitting on.

One of their Malawi Uranium Tennements, Chintheche shares the same location as a favourite ASF uranium play Mantra Resources (MRU), which as most people know has a market cap of $95 million and institutional shareholders all over the share register.  With Mantra currently exploring the Chintheche region and RSL to begin early in the new year watch for any positive news out of MRU as the nearology of the tennements is likely to cause a positive reaction out of RSL.


But what has just blown me away was the Northern Territory Tennement Daly River (ELA 24391), and its Iron Ore prospectivity (don't know how I missed it before)


*Daly River (ELA 24391)*

-Well-known iron occurrence
-Extensive boulders and outcrops
*-Resources estimated at 126m tons in 1967-8 drilling programme*
-Little follow-up work

The project (ELA 24391) of 20.04 sq km is among the best known iron ore prospects in the Northern Territory, where infrastructural constraints and low iron ore prices have until recently discouraged active exploration. A large portion of this area situated near the western edge of the Pine Creek Geosyncline close to the old Stuart Highway consists of outcropping hematitic iron ore, with ironstone lenses near the base of a highly lateralized sequence of Cretaceous claystone porcellanite, siltstone and sandstone capped by remnants of nodular laterite. The iron ore occurs at surface as dark red boulders of varying size and outcrops.

Most of the areas of potential within the prospect are barely explored, and numerous magnetic anomalies in the north of the license detected by regional wide-spaced aeromagnetics have not been systematically tested. Where the wide-spaced and shallow drilling carried out to date has intersected iron ore mineralisation, no follow-up work has been completed. Very little geological mapping or geochemical sampling has been carried out. The likelihood that further exploration would enable further substantial high grade iron ore resources to be delineated is considered to be considerable.


----------



## greggy (17 December 2007)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*



mick2006 said:


> hey greggy I certainly agree that RSL is very much in the speccie stage at the moment, but as they have only recently changed company direction they were never caught up in the previous overheated uranium market.
> 
> I think you will find that alot of attention will be paid to the northern territory tennements that are highly prospective for iron ore/gold as well as uranium.
> 
> ...



Hi mick2006,

I wish you, Sheepdig and others the very best in relation to your trading here.  I appreciate all the effort that you and others put into your research.
Maybe I'll regret making this statement, but I personally reckon it will be a while before there's another uranium boom.  So many people were burnt by the recent sharp correction in the prices of uranium stocks, whilst iron ore stocks such as IRM and LML (amongst many others) have done relatively well.
I'm just become more cautious of late. 
DYOR


----------



## binginbarrel (20 December 2007)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*

Held strong I thought, I`m in at 2c which should be support level (1.9 maybe)
Got this from AIM (RRR)........17/12/07

On 9 May 2007 Retail Star Limited (“Retail Star”), a Company listed on the Australian Stock Exchange (ASX:RSL), agreed Heads of Terms to acquire 100% of Orion Exploration Pty Ltd,  owner of Red Rock’s Northern Territory uranium assets, and of certain other uranium interests, including any uranium interests held in Malawi that might be transferable and the uranium rights at the Mt Alfred licence.

We entered an agreement with private Chinese parties in Zambia on manganese processing.  This group ran into trouble as a result of the poor environmental performance of their plant.  We also identified safety issues at the plant, which has been periodically shut down by the authorities.  We have conducted a study on the plant and have concluded that correct operation would not be difficult to implement.  We therefore continue to negotiate a revised agreement allowing us to operate the plant and produce ferromanganese.  There can be no certainty these discussions will be successful, but we remain hopeful of an early and positive resolution. 

Post-balance sheet events       

Further issues of stock on 2 July 2007 at 3p per share and on 22 November 2007 at 2.5p per share strengthened the Company’s balance sheet by raising £825,000 before expenses.

The transaction with Retail Star was completed, and as a result Red Rock holds 80,000,000 shares (15.5%) in Retail Star, as well as 20,000,000 options with an exercise price of 2.5 cents each and an expiry date of 30 June 2008. 

A further 60,000,000 Retail Star shares will be issued to Red Rock in consideration of the Malawi licences being issued to or transferred to Retail Star. 

Red Rock has appointed two directors to the board of Retail Star and recruited Ian Scott, former Geology Manager and Chief Geologist at the Olympic Dam mine, as Managing Director.  Ian Scott has extensive uranium experience and we welcome him to the group.  With his expertise, we have hopes of building Retail Star into a significant player in the uranium exploration market.

Recent work has been carried out by the Company at Mt Alfred, testing for uranium at the eastern end of Lake Barlee on behalf of Retail Star, and sampling for iron ore in the areas lying along strike and in some cases adjacent to the sites of recently announced discoveries by our northern neighbours Iron Mountain Ltd and Mindax Ltd.  Results from this sampling of the banded iron formation horizons are awaited.


Maybe already has been released on ASX via RSL 9/5/07


----------



## mick2006 (3 January 2008)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*

looks like a few traders have sunk their claws back into RSL today, some good longer term uranium/iron ore potential here for those who are patient, be careful taking positions while its running.


----------



## metal guru (6 January 2008)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*

I’ve been watching RSL with keen interest over the last month and in particular when enormous volumes of shares have been traded.

I happen to be a shareholder in AIM listed Red Rock (RRR) & Regency Mines RGM, the largest shareholders in RSL and all Chaired by Andrew Bell.

As I said the volumes of shares traded have been quite staggering even by Aussie standards of Uranium exuberance  (I am a Pom, no offence intended!).

There have so far been 2 waves of trading, after the first wave just before Christmas, I have asked Andrew Bell what he thought of this activity and the fact it seems to have come from nowhere. He wasn’t very specific and speculated it might have had something to do with the transfer of the Malawi Uranium Licenses – which I understand is a formality. 

Then on Friday in London the following announcement was made:

http://www.smallcapnews.co.uk/article/Red_Rock_buys_Mindax_stake_/4245.aspx

Fair enough – Mindax have the adjoining tenement and Red Rocks Mount Alfred. Red Rock have Cash, so what better way to negotiate with Mindex than from a position of strength.

But this is an Iron ore story right> So how can this relate to RSL?? 

Well at that point I couldn’t see any connection – then later in the day this article appeared on Mineweb, where we get a bit more follow through from MR Bell…

http://www.mineweb.com/mineweb/view/mineweb/en/page674?oid=43724&sn=Detail

Now I hope its getting bit clearer. 

Red Rocks Uranium interests are all now in RSL and as you know Olympic Dam Uranium Guru Ian Scott has been installed as CEO of RSL. He’s remit was quite clear from the start – RSL was to become a significant player. 

_As an investment it complements what we are doing, because of its iron ore potential and because of its uranium involvement._

This in my view could be mean a strategic move to bring together Mindax & RSL closer together – which makes a lot of sense in respect of the trading activity going right now with RSL??

Nes Par?? 

There is a lot of stuff going on right now with RGM & RRR  - as a private shareholder I have only my own research to go on – but happy to share in this thread.

Have a good weekend

Cheers
MG


----------



## chewy (7 January 2008)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*

I wonder if TTY are interested in their tenaments for Iron Ore. they are right next door and TTY needs more ore...

And RSL really need to update their website..."Retail Star Limited is a retailer of outdoor and activity-based brand leisure and sportswear products" - doesn't help an investors confidence to read that when looking at investing in a mining co.


----------



## metal guru (8 January 2008)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*



chewy said:


> I wonder if TTY are interested in their tenaments for Iron Ore. they are right next door and TTY needs more ore...




..................Chewy - are you sure? which tenement is belongs to TTY??


----------



## chewy (8 January 2008)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*

Perhaps not "right next door" but TTY's main site is at Frances Creek in the NT (near town of Pine Creek), RSL's biggest tenement in the NT is just below Pine Creek, so very close.


----------



## mick2006 (8 January 2008)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*

looks like RSL is going on another good run today, after seeing FDL,GDA,HAO run very hard recently its hard to predict where the hell this is going to end up, but one thing is certain i'm enjoying the ride.


----------



## Wilson! (8 January 2008)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*

Me too mick
Think we'll see 4c tmrw, maybe 3.6c open and loads of new people taking positions

Massive volume today and very strong buying at the close
Exciting days ahead...


----------



## Wilson! (9 January 2008)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*

Guys, tangrams at HC has put together a brilliant information site for rsl.

In times like these, when stocks like rsl are running, many people dont even know wh ythey are buying and making money on something, so this should be very well recieved, and gives you some insight into why they are such a good potential multibagger, or at least what they are up to

Check it out if you want

http://www.watch.htmlplanet.com/


----------



## Wilson! (11 January 2008)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*

*RSL - Retail Star - Boardroom Radio announcement*

Getting that warm and squishy feeling now about RSL. There is something very comfortng about listening to the guy, instead of reading a pdf or such

This is a very encouraging announcement, and I'm sure all holders will be extremely please to listen to what Ian Scott (formerly olympic Dam head Geo - now MD of RSL) has to say about their company

It is my opinion that the days of RSL being under 3c are numbered.
Take a listen below if you hold, or are considering it 

--------------------

10 January 2008

AUDIO BROADCAST

RETAIL STAR LIMITED (RSL) provides the opportunity to listen to an audio broadcast with Mr Ian Scott, MD and Boardroomradio in a presentation titled "First Malawi Uranium Licence Granted".


To listen, simply click on the link below:


http://www.brr.com.au/event/39702

The presentation details are as follows:

� First Malawi Uranium Licence Granted

� Presented by Mr Ian Scott, MD

� Thursday, January 10, 2008, 4:45 PM AEDT

Boardroomradio offers many free services, such as:
� Boardroomradio Alerts
� Easy access to archived presentations on demand
� Pod cast subscription with daily updates
Visit http://www.brr.com.au for more


----------



## shaunm (11 January 2008)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*

Got in yesterday at 2.7 as this looks promising, but got flushed out when my stop loss of 2.5 was hit; damn. Now I'm gonna have to buy back in again.


----------



## treefrog (11 January 2008)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*

bit of guessing about what the price of U2 will be from here

suggest you look at what the LT experts in the game ERA are saying

their 04/12/2007 6:56PM Presentation - Melbourne Mining Club (view thro ASX releases) appears pretty straight and not so rosey as everyone was last year - at least not in the next few years - something about an oversupply problem


----------



## Wilson! (11 January 2008)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*

Looking very strong today, accumulation happening here folks.

Classic manipulation, capper had 2.5m moving down in the que, just out of reach
people panicked and sold down to 2.6c, clear it out, then someone picked up 2m at 2.6

Asking price now 2.8c
Think it will retest 3c today 

Happy to be holding - and very bullish now on rsl especially after listening to the boardroom radio announcement from last night. 

Link below if anyone is interested. 

Remember, Ian Scott is a huge assett here, formerly head geo at Olympic Dam - now he is with RSL, do you think he would be onboard if it wasn't going places??

he is also on nice incentive optiosn to make this a multibagger company 

------------------

10 January 2008

AUDIO BROADCAST

RETAIL STAR LIMITED (RSL) provides the opportunity to listen to an audio broadcast with Mr Ian Scott, MD and Boardroomradio in a presentation titled "First Malawi Uranium Licence Granted".


To listen, simply click on the link below:


http://www.brr.com.au/event/39702

The presentation details are as follows:

� First Malawi Uranium Licence Granted

� Presented by Mr Ian Scott, MD

� Thursday, January 10, 2008, 4:45 PM AEDT

Boardroomradio offers many free services, such as:
� Boardroomradio Alerts
� Easy access to archived presentations on demand
� Pod cast subscription with daily updates
Visit http://www.brr.com.au for more


----------



## Wilson! (14 January 2008)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*

Ok is anyone else holding this stock, or just me????
A low today of 2.2c and a close of 2.5c - tell me thats not strong, and it has been massively capped the last week too

Somethings gotta give here, and I think we will see it push back above 3c soon


----------



## Drubula (15 January 2008)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*

Wilson I too have been holding this stock. Capping certainly appears to be evident. Maybe once traders get there fix you will see a climb in the share price. I luckily bought in at .022 but would have thought that .03 is certainly not an unrealistic expection if not more .03+

Happy days trading.
Drubs


----------



## Rocket man (26 January 2008)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*

Archfield & Castle Bailey, apparently private investors recently just became significant holders with 770K purchase in mid .02s. Dont know if id be dropping that kind of money into this low cap speccie if I didnt have some idea or something on the horizon. Former head geologist of Olympic Dam Ian Scott on board also - IMO he wouldnt take part unless he thought there was significant potential. 

I bought in yesterday - should be due for an announcement re exploration program soon. Sp now 0.022 cents.

Anyone got any opinions on this one?


----------



## Rocket man (7 February 2008)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*

RSL Up 20% today, no announcement, after these WA dentists recently invested a large sum of cash .. now all we need is a big annoucement 

any one else on this one ?


----------



## happyjack (17 February 2008)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*

little bit of news, share price is currently 2c

Retail Star Limited

Retail Star Ltd (“the Company”) is pleased to announce the approval, by the government of Malawi, for the
transfer from Red Rock Resources plc (“RRR”) to the Company, of the Chintheche uranium licence in the
East African country of Malawi. This property comprises an Exclusive Prospecting Licence (“EPL”) covering
an area of 210.9 sq km.

The grant and transfer of the EPL is pursuant to the agreement dated 26th July 2007 and subsequently
approved by shareholders on 6th August 2007 (the “Agreement”), whereby RRR agreed to sell its uranium
interests to the Company. Following transfer of the EPL to the Company, 30,000,000 C Class Converting

Performance Shares issued to RRR convert to 30,000,000 new fully paid ordinary shares in the Company.

The Chintheche Property

The Chintheche property covers some 210.9 km² sq km and is situated immediately to the west of Lake
Malawi about 240km north of the capital of Lilongwe (figure 1). The 1987 report, “Interpretation of Airborne
Geophysical Survey Results” by Paterson, Grant & Watson for the United Nations Development Programme,
highlighted significant uranium anomalies for investigation.
Subsequent review by the Company confirmed that the anomalies are over both Basement Complex rocks
and over younger clastic sediments that sit above and marginal to them (figure 2). The younger sediments
are prospective for roll front style uranium mineralisation and the basement rocks for vein style uraniumniobium-
tantalum-rare earth mineralisation.

Peak airborne radiometric anomalies are in the order of four times higher than background readings within
the main target zone (figure 3).
The granting of the Chintheche licence complements the previously announced Machinga licence (figure 1).
The Machinga property covers some 378 sq km just north of the old capital city of Zomba in south central
Malawi. In their 1987 report, Paterson, Grant & Watson highlighted two areas for investigation for uranium
exploration within this licence; the Chinduzi Radioactive Zone, and the Machinga Radioactive Zone. Both
were rated as high priority targets.

The Malawi exploration programme is scheduled to commence in the first quarter of 2008. The intended
programme is summarised in the Company’s AGM presentation released to the ASX on 6th December 2007.
The Company believes exposure to uranium-prospective countries of East Africa, with a positive attitude to
uranium exploration, and in particular Malawi, reduces the risk of becoming heavily reliant to one region and
gives diversification. The Malawi government has expressed commitment to assisting companies exploring
for or wishing to produce uranium.

there were maps but I couldnt paste them check with ASX

Happyjack


----------



## scuffler (3 March 2008)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*

Hi gents.

I hold these.

You know i used to work at Morgan Grenfell and this is where Andrew Bell the chairman used to work.
I am sure i met the guy but cant remember as it was 16 years ago.
I am trying to get in touch but cant get him at mom.

I like Ian Scott....his past says it all imo.
Red rock resources have 140 million of these and imo they would want to get some returns on this....keep watch for a left field announcement...could be a few weeks time.

cheers


----------



## oldblue (3 March 2008)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*

Just a cautionary tale.

I've been sucked into poor investments in the past by being influenced through my personal knowledge of one or more of the parties involved. In my experience, it pays to be extra careful here to avoid the " rose-tinted glasses " effect of personal knowledge. I'm sure you're aware of this.

Could you elaborate on reason(s) why news ( presumably good )  might be expected in a few weeks time?


----------



## scuffler (3 March 2008)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*

the trading band i think is going to be 1.8 - 2.4.
This has been the case for a while.

Regarding any announcement coming i am presuming that Red Rock resources who now own 140 million in RSL would be looking for a return very soon.

  If you look them up you can make up your own mind about them.

http://www.rrrplc.com

Again its up to you but i have bought on a hunch and ntg more.
I have always played the "specs" this way.

My way is not everyones way in investing...more gambling with a little knowledge!!


----------



## scuffler (3 March 2008)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*

plus a little note ....which i think is worth mentioning.

Red Rocks website when you log onto it give you the choice of English,German or Chinese.........

Chinese....hhhmmm  not many website have done this.....

Small things like this is what i look for.

cheers.

by the way you can go thru various stocks like AAR with a fine tooth comb and yet the s/p will do ntg.
Rumours,chinese and uranium is all thats needed for it to move.


----------



## isiwin (15 May 2008)

*Re: RSL - Retail Star*

RSL is now consolidating its shares, can anyone shread some lights as to whether this is good or bad....


----------



## azavsac (24 July 2008)

*Re: RSL - Resource Star*

What’s peoples general opinions on Resource Star Limited?

Worth investing @ 20c a share? 

Cheers.


----------



## poorman (21 November 2009)

*Re: RSL - Resource Star*

Very Big things ahead for RSL with relisting and $5m capital raising before Christmas :chimney:jump::bananasmi


----------



## DAZT49 (30 March 2010)

*Re: RSL - Resource Star*

Any holders of this stock out there?
It was on my watch list 18 months ago.
What rpojects does it have on the go?


----------



## springhill (4 April 2013)

*Re: RSL - Resource Star*

RSL looks to be taking on a change in structure and direction.

Voluntary suspension today.
The reason for the request for voluntary suspension is to allow the Company to progress  discussions with its board structure and ongoing funding arrangements
The Company expects the voluntary suspension to end at the commencement of trade 10 April 2013

From a previous announcement.
DIVERSIFICATION PLAN 
Resource Star advises that it is in active discussion with owners of various gold projects in order to implement the Company’s previously advised diversification strategy. 
“We have had to recognise the realities of the current market for uranium, and therefore, while we intend to retain our uranium properties, which we believe have long-term potential, we see that the time is right to diversify” said Chairman Andrew Bell. “The current difficult markets mean that excellent opportunities exist to implement that strategy. We are particularly attracted to projects with near-term production potential, and are pursuing opportunities in this area. Further announcements will be made in due course.”

Nothing overly remarkable but I do like to keep an eye on this kind of movement within a stock, sometimes opens the door to new opportunities.


----------



## springhill (18 April 2013)

*Re: RSL - Resource Star*

RSL, nothing to get excited about at this point but chart spike on minuscule volume after company has been restructured may indicate something to keep an eye on.

Any positive news out of RSL is likely to be an acquisition.


----------



## Anmar (3 August 2013)

*Re: RSL - Resource Star*

2nd August 2013

The Board of Resource Star Limited (ASX: RSL) (RSL or the Company) is pleased to announce that on 1 August 2013 the Company entered into a legally binding terms sheet with Australian owned Searex Petroleum (BIV) Limited (Searex) to acquire a 50% shareholding interest in D-Bar Leasing Inc (D-Bar), a company incorporated in Abilene, Texas, USA which has a 100% working interest in 2,732 acres of oil leases, as well as ownership of freehold land, buildings, plant and equipment (Acquisition). 


● Resource Star has entered into a binding terms sheet to acquire a 50% shareholding in D-Bar Leasing Inc, which holds a 100% working interest in 8 oil producing lease groups, 96 wells covering approximately 2,732 acres located in Abilene, Texas, USA. 

● Internal projections to achieve production rate of 500 barrels of oil per day (BOPD) by December 2013 increasing to 1,500 BOPD by December 2014 with a minimum 15 – 25 years + low cost production life. 

● Work-over program to be completed over next 18 months with plans to increase production to 1,500 BOPD at estimated cost of USD3 million.


----------



## System (15 September 2015)

*Re: SRT - Star Striker*

On September 15th, 2015, Resource Star Limited (RSL) changed its name and ASX code to Star Striker Limited (SRT).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 January 2016)

*Re: SRT - Star Striker*

Potential Transaction with a Third Party

Star Striker Limited is pleased to advise that it has executed an exclusivity agreement with various third parties for the prospective acquisition of a new business.

The Business owns proprietary financial planning software and has a track record of delivering the industry’s first scalable offshore processing platform. Star Striker believes the Business has the potential to disrupt and revolutionise the financial planning industry.


----------



## Junior (27 April 2016)

*Re: SRT - Star Striker*

This reverse takeover courtesy of Intiger Asset Management looks to be proceeding.

If they are successful in what they are trying to achieve it will be big.  They now have Mark Rantall, former head of the FPA (Financial Planning Association) on board.  That's a big vote of confidence.

This is definitely one to watch.


----------



## shouldaindex (27 April 2016)

*Re: SRT - Star Striker*

IMO...

Purely a HotCopper Pump and Dump.

DSX already did this.


----------



## Junior (27 April 2016)

*Re: SRT - Star Striker*

The financial planning industry is comprised primarily a large number of small to medium-sized businesses, most of whom handle paraplanning and administration internally.  Still very much paper-based and manual processing.

Intiger is doing something different to Decimal.  It look as though Decimal are targeting large institutions and super funds.  Intiger appear to have an offering which would allow small business to potentially slash back-office costs, i.e. admin/paraplanning.

I don't necessarily think SRT is a buy, there is an impending capital raising and significant dilution about to hit the market.  I don't know what Intiger's financial will look like.  

I can see the stock is being ramped on hot copper, but that doesn't mean this is not a story worth following.

Mark Rantall is a massive recruit.  I don't know of any other company attempting to do what these guys are trying to do, on such a scale.


----------



## Knobby22 (27 April 2016)

*Re: SRT - Star Striker*

What a name though.
Makes me think of Star Wars.


----------



## System (25 August 2016)

On August 25th, 2016, Star Striker Limited (SRT) changed its name and ASX code to Intiger Group Limited (IAM).


----------



## Junior (17 September 2016)

This stock has done nicely since relisting as IAM a couple of weeks ago.  Is it a 'pump and dump' situation?  Well, maybe; it is being aggressively pumped up on HC.

However, this company has a big name behind it, former CEO of the Financial Planners Association - Mark Rantall (he is still on the board).  They are aiming to bring offshoring to the financial planning industry in Australia to drive down costs.  With all the scandals in the industry and major regulatory reform in recent years - compliance costs have skyrocketed and many businesses are struggling with this.

The stock is currently in a trading halt pending announcement relating to "execution of a material
agreement with a leading independent financial planning group".  The nature and size of the deal will be telling.

Anyone else following this story?


----------



## xtrm (18 December 2016)

Far from a pump and dump stock. I see there hasn't been any discussion for a long time but it has come a long way since the last post. MOU2 is due out any day now with one of the big 4 banks and management not only have some big reputations on the line but also won't be making anything out of it if SP doesn't get to 19c. It's curren't at around 8c after being clearly overbrought. A lot of these stocks have trouble pushing past that 10c mark. It hit mid 9's & dropped back with obvious maupulation through bots and broker data shows big dumps & buy backs. Support seems to be arround 8.8 mark. Would highly recommend looking into it.

First post on this forum so, as always DYOR.


----------



## 56gsa (7 August 2017)

IAM released their product 'BOOM' ...  the back office portal that's aimed at reducing the of the financial planning profession.  Market wasn't so impressed and price dipped .. Market cap $27m,  revenue $210k per quarter ...  anyone following?


----------



## PZ99 (8 August 2017)

Been watching this since it was 6c - director resignation doesn't inspire confidence, particularly when it was a generic statement copied and pasted from his previous statements.

On the positive side, he didn't sell his shares


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 November 2020)

and .... several iterations later



> ....in a reverse takeover of ASX-listed Intiger Group, stockbroking technology platform Complii FinTech Solutions is one step closer to closing the reverse takeover deal and hitting the ASX boards.
> Complii is looking to raise between $5 million and $7 million, which implied a market capitalisation of up to about $15 million; new shares were offered  at 5¢ each.



Complii provides technology solutions to the broking industry, digitising things like compliance, capital raisings and account management, to help brokers and advisers save money on staff and time. The company's technology has been used on more than 1800 deals, worth $6.2 billion, as of October 31 this year.

Complii should hit the boards on December 11.

- _one for the insiders, I'd think (0.1c to 0.4c after a long time in wilderness)



_


----------



## System (15 December 2020)

On December 15th, 2020, Intiger Group Limited (IAM) changed its name and ASX code to Complii Fintech Solutions Limited (CF1).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 January 2021)

CF1 has settled above the 5c restructure point

Readmitted on 16/12


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 September 2022)

just taken over RF1 in an all-scrip move.. Still only  a $30 million company


----------

